# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Vraag over dekking

## Jojo76

Ik moet donderdagmiddag voor het eerst naar een fysiotherapeut i.v.m. mijn nekklachten maar ik vraag me af of ik daarvoor niet mijn eigen risico moet gebruiken. Ik ben aanvullend verzekerd bij Agis, heb de Comfortpolis en heb vanmiddag met Agis contact gehad en diegene die ik heb gesproken heeft gezegd dat ik zoveel behandelingen vergoed krijg als ik nodig ben maar mijn vriend denkt dat het eigen risico wel betaald moet worden. Kan iemand ons uit de brand helpen??

----------


## flowers

ik ben verzekerd bij het vgz, daar valt het onder de basis verzekering dus hoef ik het niet te betalen. Ik denk dat het wel klopt als hun dat hebben gezegd. Kun je miss toch voor de zekerheid op hun site zoeken?

gr

----------


## Jojo76

Ik heb vanmorgen nog weer een keer gebeld en het schijnt dat het bij hun uit de aanvullende verzekering wordt vergoed dus ik ontvang geen grote rekeningen. Alleen als het chronisch is en ik een doorverwijzing zou hebben gehad van de specialist kreeg ik met mijn eigen risico te maken.

----------

